# Where to buy Urea?



## Brou (Jun 18, 2020)

Greetings everyone.

I buy most lawn care stuff from Amazon. I like being able to read reviews about the seller's shipping and product before buying. While looking at Urea it looks like it's quite a bit more expensive on Amazon than other places around the internet.

I've found a couple of sites that sell 50lb bags for under $25. I've never heard of these websites, however, so I'm hoping someone else may know if these are legit products/sellers.

Can anyone verify if the below sits are legit?

---- 
*edit: Sites removed: after adding the ferts to my shopping cart I realized the shipping is over $70. Where do you all buy your Urea?


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

I buy at my local SiteOne landscape supply. $14/50# bag.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

You should be able to find it fairly easily if you have a farm and home store in your area. Also places like Siteone and Ewing will have it.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Buying 50lb bags of anything online gets expensive. We trying to buy stuff locally. Check the hometown folder for NC for more local sources to you.


----------



## wking (Jun 7, 2019)

@Kamauxx SiteOne on 64 has soluble urea, that is where I purchased earlier this year.


----------

